# Minnesota River



## Forstner

Hey i a Minnesota boy and i was wondering how many other people on here hunt the Minnesota river and how there luck is or has been previous years!! me and the guys i got with got 4 cats total night fishing them 2 around5-12 lbs one 25lb and one 35lb the 35 and 25 were a blast!


----------



## schultz345

35 pound cat where?


----------



## Forstner

they were all caught in so. minnesota by a small town called Courtland. Its just 25 min. about away from Mankato! maybe 10 min. from New Ulm!


----------



## Matt Jones

schultz345 said:


> 35 pound cat where?


flathead...they get A LOT bigger than channels.


----------



## mfreeman451

I pretty much strictly stay on the MN but sometimes I get out on the MI. My best spots are in Belle Plaine and Carver. I didn't get out much last summer but when I did I got into some nice 35lb flatheads, but no channels. The MN river is a great spot for some monster fish, especially up in Belle Plaine.


----------



## ketch

I spend a lot of time fishing the MN river as well. Mostly in the Le Sueur, Henderson, Belle Plaine, to Carver stretch. There are a lot of big cats caught in this stretch of the river.


----------

